# Help me! Only takes a minute...



## ThomasHorter (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for reading first of all. I am just posting this to try to get some votes for me for the youtube symphony. I feel that I have more of a purpose than many of the others auditioning because of my style.

I strive to play as close to in style as possible. In other words, I'm a *historically informed performer.* This is a growing trend in performance world wide. It is very exciting to be a part of it. However, it is not yet a popular way! If you are an advocate of authentic playing it is actually very important that you vote for me. The more people we get in main stream playing situations like this the more we can educate people about how the music actually sounded in that time! There are not too many of us out there, so please help support me! (You must know how I'm feeling)

Voting only takes 5 seconds... You don't need a youtube account, just go to http://goo.gl/AtAz5. If that doesn't work go to www.youtube.com/symphony, scroll down and you will see a red button that says vote now, click that. After that click on the orchestral auditions then flute. Then you will see my name. You can vote once a day for me! SO GET VOTING PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!

Thanks so much!

-Thomas

PS If it is against the forum rules to post things like this just let me know and I will delete! I'm a new member so I don't really know how things work on here yet.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

You cannot possibly be an _*authentic 18th century performer*_ because you are living in 2010 with 21st-century sensibilities and techniques.

And I think you seriously underestimate the popularity of 'historically-informed' performance nowadays. Even musicians who are not involved in the period-instrument movement (and there are plenty of those!) ignore the relatively recent discoveries about performance practice in the 17-19 centuries at their peril. No-one expects Bach to sound like Brahms anymore.


----------



## ThomasHorter (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok well call it what you want... historically informed performance, authentic or whatever there are several names. But I must say I have to disagree. Instruments like recorder are different. Everyone there makes a HUGE change when playing from Telemann to Berio. However, with flute... most people play everything the same. The first thing is easy to point out. If it is so common why does everone else play with vibrato in the flute auditions besdies me? It wasn't used on the flute until 1915 +/-. 

I just am looking for anyone who wants to promote this style... which I'm clearly the only one promoting in this audition. Don't vote if you don't want to... but if you decide to Thanks!!


----------



## ThomasHorter (Dec 13, 2010)

Also, that is a common misconception of historically informed performers. We are not trying to sound how the musicians in the time played. We are trying to sound how the composers in that time instructed. We (21st century musicians) have raised the standards of playing so much now.. if anything we sound much better today than they did in that time. We specialize in instruments and back then players even like Quantz played like ten instruments. Historically informed performers just take another step and read all the writings from composers and players as to how the phrasing, articulations and etc. should be.

Sorry for the rant... but I wanted to be clear with my artistry.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ThomasHorter said:


> The first thing is easy to point out. If it is so common why does everone else play with vibrato in the flute auditions besdies me?


I think you touched a nerve. I'm not a fan of indiscriminate vibrato. It should be an effect, not a habit. Also, you have to really play well to play without vibrato. In addition, I'm a sax doubler who never could produce a classical flute sound, so I appreciate someone with a good embouchure.

So you got at least one vote today.


----------



## ThomasHorter (Dec 13, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm not a fan of indiscriminate vibrato. ....
> 
> So you got at least one vote today.


I KNOW! It really distracts from the expression in most cases. Thanks for the vote!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Voted. 
Good luck.


----------



## ThomasHorter (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for voting!!


----------

